# A couple more just finished



## sharpeblades (Nov 4, 2010)

Drop points in ATS-34 stainless with fancy G-10 handles and red -white and blue spacers under them.Hope you enjoy the pictures


----------



## jkoch (Nov 4, 2010)

how sweet they are! BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 4, 2010)

Fine job RT - those spacers really go well with both colors!  Looking good!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 4, 2010)

I like the red one.  No, the blue one.  No, the red one.  No, the blue one.
Nevermind, both look great!
The filework is interesting, looks good.
Dan


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice work RT.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## win270wsm (Nov 4, 2010)

Raleigh, Great work as always sir! I told the wife that I want one of your beauties for Christmas! So far she has had no objections.(she has seen your craftsmanship).So hopefully I can place an order before too long.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 5, 2010)

Those are super looking RT!


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 5, 2010)

*Couple more new ones*

Thanks guys for the kind words. Dan its not really file work its more of a checkering to keep the finger form slipping


----------



## tony2001577 (Nov 5, 2010)

great looking knives !!!! wow !!!!


----------



## j.reagan (Nov 5, 2010)

once again those are some awesome looking knives!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 5, 2010)

Very Cool !!!!!!


----------



## Woodsman (Nov 5, 2010)

RT, awesome work man!!
If you don't mind.. whats the name of the G10 scale color??
I would love to do a project for my son with that material.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 5, 2010)

Woodsman it is just Black and Red G-10 i picked up a dozen pieces while i was on vacation a couple weeks ago from a friend of mine. I think any of the knife suppliers has it


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 5, 2010)

sharpeblades,just for the record,did you ever make an ugly knife?


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 5, 2010)

*Ugly knife*

Yes i have


----------



## Skullworks (Nov 6, 2010)

Great looking knives! Really like the grooves on the handles!


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 6, 2010)

Very Nice!!!!!
Gonna have to put down a deposit soon!


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 6, 2010)

*Just finished*

Thank you David ,come by and set awhile


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 6, 2010)

Man those are beautiful.Nice wort RT.


----------



## carver (Nov 7, 2010)

More works of art Raleigh,they look great


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 7, 2010)

*just finished up*

Thanks guys


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Beautiful work RT,those look real good.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 13, 2010)

The pictures don't do them justice, they are by far the best I have seen. It was great getting to meet you today.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 14, 2010)

*Metting*

Thank you sir and good meeting you also


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2010)

I got to hold and look at that red and black micarta handled beauty yesterday. Sho-nuff nice knife!


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 14, 2010)

*New knife*

Nic,Did you get to bloody it up???


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 14, 2010)

*New knife*

Nic,Did you get to bloody it up??? That knife make a long trip -from Cordele Ga to  Cleveland Tenn.  and back to Ga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> Nic,Did you get to bloody it up???





Not this time. But, it will be done up proper.


----------



## DROP POINT (Nov 14, 2010)

Great looking knives Raleigh.I really like how you contoured the handles.

Davin


----------



## blademan (Nov 15, 2010)

beautiful work Raleigh .....as always !


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> Nic,Did you get to bloody it up??? That knife make a long trip -from Cordele Ga to  Cleveland Tenn.  and back to Ga.



It sure did!!! I was tickled to death that I got it in the mail literally half an hr before heading to GA!!!!!  I had it with me at The Poole Plantation hunting last weekend. I sure did want to bloody it, but didn't get the chance....gonna hunt Paulding Forest this next weekend for 3 days!!!! Maybe there!!!!
I love it Raleigh, fits my hand just perfect!!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 16, 2010)

*New knife*

Tomi ;thank you and hope it will see use shortly


----------



## devil-dog (Nov 22, 2010)

I want one!


----------



## EON (Nov 22, 2010)

Now I realy like those.  Very nice.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 28, 2010)

*A couple of new ones*

Thank you Guys


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 6, 2010)

a work of art


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 9, 2010)

*New knives*

Thanks guys for all the kind words


----------

